# Nebraska MNT?



## Blackrose1978

Is there any MNT near Nebraska?


----------



## bourno

There is a MNT in Lincoln on May 20th for an FCG
http://www.fearcrafters.com/

Kreepfest on August 10, 11
http://www.kreepfest.kk5.org/

Colorado MNT on May 26, 27
http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=30629


----------



## Blackrose1978

thank you


----------

